

Bitcoin vs Snapchat vs Tumblr - a3voices
http://www.google.com/trends/explore?q=bitcoin#q=bitcoin%2C%20snapchat%2C%20tumblr&date=1%2F2010%2048m&cmpt=q

======
Stealth-
I think it's important to keep this in context, especially for Snapchat.
Snapchat is an _app_. Their website contains almost nothing. I bet a VERY
small percentage of people who use Snapchat have ever seen their website, much
less google'd the term.

------
pantalaimon
Neither Bitcoin nor Snapchat does host content, why would I search for it more
than once?

Whereas "tumblr cats", "tumblr article that I've read last week", etc are much
more viable.

------
GigabyteCoin
Apples to Oranges, really.

~~~
pmiller2
Apples to oranges to pomegranates, more like it. Why pick these three things
in particular to compare?

~~~
GigabyteCoin
I'm assuming they all have a similar market valuation, or that they did 10
minutes ago or something. Not sure.

It's pretty tough to follow BTC's market valuation right now. Within the last
3 days it has been valued between 441 and 900 USD on MtGox.

------
eitland
Thanks! This is some very interesting feedback on the relative mindshare for
each of these : )

~~~
coryl
Not sure if this is representative of "mindshare". Tumblr is a web platform,
no doubt you'll get millions of typeins just because people are too lazy to
type in the .com in the address.

Snapchat is a mobile platform, there's no real reason to Google "snapchat".
Even if you wanted to download it you'd go directly to your app store.

~~~
eitland
Seems like I stand corrected.

Thanks.

------
jkaykin
Thanks for sharing, not what I would have expected! Does it mean we should
invest in Yahoo?

------
jmotion
Really shows how our minds are slightly warped by reading all these tech
sites.

------
erikig
Estonia seems very tech savvy

